

Match-making thread - itmag

Let's hook founders up with each other!<p>Please list:<p>* Location<p>* Desired location<p>* Technical or business?<p>* What kind of stuff do you want to work on (ie e-learning, dating sites, social networks, whatever)<p>* Optional: some of your ideas
======
itmag
I'll begin:

* I am in Sweden

* Sweden, but would be willing to relocate if it can be arranged

* Technical (coder+databases) but am willing to learn anything I need to

* Mainly the cluster of personal development/e-learning/skill acquisition/coaching. Also interested in 3d printing and gamification of real-world production.

* My ideas (there are lots of more if you go to <http://ideashower.posterous.com>, these are just the ones to do with e-learning):

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/urgent-an-idea-i-have-
for-a-...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/urgent-an-idea-i-have-for-a-
startup)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-awesome-idea-
codecademy...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-awesome-idea-codecademy-
for-learning-chi)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-platform-that-
universit...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-platform-that-universities-
can-use-to-re)

<http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-pair-e-learning>

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-online-community-for-
se...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-online-community-for-self-
learners)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-crowdsourced-
educationa...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-crowdsourced-educational-
podcasts)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-
everythingfordummiescom...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-
everythingfordummiescom-different-info-g)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/site-idea-informal-
science-e...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/site-idea-informal-science-
experiments-commun)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-multi-modal-coaching-
si...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-multi-modal-coaching-site)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-learnablecom-for-
busine...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-learnablecom-for-businesses)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-real-time-webinar-
drawi...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-real-time-webinar-drawing-tool)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-e-learning-for-the-
thir...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-e-learning-for-the-third-world)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-flash-based-spotify-
mar...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-flash-based-spotify-
marketplacelistening)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/livejasmincoachingon-
demand-...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/livejasmincoachingon-demand-
teleconferences)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/crazy-idea-become-the-ttc-
of...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/crazy-idea-become-the-ttc-of-
lifereality-hack)

[http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-accelerated-learning-
po...](http://ideashower.posterous.com/idea-accelerated-learning-portal-site)

------
facundov
Hi there,

* I'm in Dublin and my partner in London both in Technology Hub areas.

* We want to build a border less product/s but ideally limit main traveling to Europe.

* Business oriented with main experience in online marketing and also web project management.

* Interested in building products commercially "viable" from the get-go (e.g. communities/ content ideas as a complement are acceptable but not as core). Products must solve problems that people want to pay for.

* We are looking for a technical partner/ founder that can develop initial MVPs and then lead a technical team upon validation.

* Initial ideas are around Kindle Fire apps, marketplaces for humanities graduates but we are really open to more utilitarian/ niche products that can solve problems B2B or B2C

------
mapster
* Davis, CA * right here-ish * some technical, some business * geographic * data tools, map related, B2B * let's talk about it!

~~~
itmag
What are you seeking in a co-founder?

~~~
mapster
yes, I am. Its a getting-to-know-you process, so chatting with a lot of
different people is my path.

